# Vesa mode number for 1680x1050 console

## darkscreamer

What's the mode number to append to kernel line to have framebuffer console displayed at 1680x1050?

----------

## szczerb

Try using uvesafb instead - it takes the resolution as a parameter, not the mode.

----------

## darkscreamer

I tried it like a month ago, but v86d segfaulted. What version of v86d and klibc are you using?

----------

## szczerb

I'm not using v86d. I have intel 965 and I'm using vesafb now with parameters "vga=865 video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap". But this is for 1280x800. Try finding your mode with google. Or just try using the uvesafb - without v86d as this is needed only for older chipsets.

EDIT: I have klibc-1.5.8 but I don't see how is it relevant to fb.

----------

## darkscreamer

According to this guide i need both klibc and v86d. I followed these instructions and it works, but frame buffer console is still shown at low-res for the first few seconds of the boot process.

----------

## Schwinni

Have a look which resolutions are supported:

```
cat /sys/class/graphics/fb0/modes
```

----------

## szczerb

I used to use uvesafb on my previous desktop without the v86d. If you use v86d you'll always get your desired resolution after the v86d starts. That's why I suggest you try not using it first.

That's what I get:

```
szczerb@nomad ~ $ cat /sys/class/graphics/fb0/modes

U:1280x800p-76
```

What is this 76?

----------

## darkscreamer

I think that the last number represents vertical refresh frequency.

----------

## Schwinni

If that is the only line, you have to stay with 1280x800 at the console.

Which graphics chip do you have?

----------

## szczerb

I have intel GM965 (as stated above) and I can easily use 800x600 and 640x480 so why aren't they listed?

By the way darkscreamer what graphics chipset do you have?

----------

## darkscreamer

I have a nvidia 8800GT. I've heard that nvidia fb causes problems to the closed source accelerated driver, that's why i want to use vesa/uvesa.

----------

## szczerb

Great. So would you please finally check if uvesafb works for you (without the v86d)?

----------

## darkscreamer

How to? Should i unmerge v86d?

Here's compatible modes list:

```
# cat /sys/class/graphics/fb0/modes

U:1680x1050p-59

V:1280x1024p-85

V:1280x1024p-75

V:1280x1024p-60

V:1024x768p-85

V:1024x768p-75

V:1024x768p-70

V:1024x768p-60

V:1024x768i-43

V:800x600p-85

V:800x600p-75

V:800x600p-72

V:800x600p-60

V:800x600p-56

V:640x480p-85

V:640x480p-75

V:640x480p-72

V:640x480p-60

V:640x400p-85

U:1680x1050p-59

U:768x480p-60

U:1280x800p-60

U:320x240p-60

U:320x400p-59

U:320x200p-59

U:1280x1024p-59

U:1024x768p-60

U:800x600p-59

U:640x480p-60

U:640x400p-59
```

----------

## szczerb

I guess you should undo the 6th step of the mentioned guide and try booting the new kernel with video=uvesafb:1680x1050-32,mtrr:3,ywrap

----------

## darkscreamer

 *szczerb wrote:*   

> I guess you should undo the 6th step of the mentioned guide and try booting the new kernel with video=uvesafb:1680x1050-32,mtrr:3,ywrap

 

Tried it and didn't work.

----------

## szczerb

Well, that makes me a happy intel user and you are doomed ;]

Although I thought that any decent recent card would work like that...

----------

## SeaTiger

Use following:

```
hwinfo --vbe
```

I am not sure if the mode number, especially for higher resolution, depends on the video card. Following is what I got for mine:

```
02: None 00.0: 11001 VESA Framebuffer

  [Created at bios.450]

  Unique ID: rdCR._QqjJPOpP4B

  Hardware Class: framebuffer

  Model: "NVIDIA nv43 Board - p216h0  "

  Vendor: "NVIDIA Corporation"

  Device: "nv43 Board - p216h0  "

  SubVendor: "NVIDIA"

  SubDevice: 

  Revision: "Chip Rev"

  Memory Size: 128 MB

  Memory Range: 0xd8000000-0xdfffffff (rw)

  Mode 0x0300: 640x400 (+640), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0301: 640x480 (+640), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0303: 800x600 (+800), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0305: 1024x768 (+1024), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0307: 1280x1024 (+1280), 8 bits

  Mode 0x030e: 320x200 (+640), 16 bits

  Mode 0x030f: 320x200 (+1280), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0311: 640x480 (+1280), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0312: 640x480 (+2560), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0314: 800x600 (+1600), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0315: 800x600 (+3200), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0317: 1024x768 (+2048), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0318: 1024x768 (+4096), 24 bits

  Mode 0x031a: 1280x1024 (+2560), 16 bits

  Mode 0x031b: 1280x1024 (+5120), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0330: 320x200 (+320), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0331: 320x400 (+320), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0332: 320x400 (+640), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0333: 320x400 (+1280), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0334: 320x240 (+320), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0335: 320x240 (+640), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0336: 320x240 (+1280), 24 bits

  Mode 0x033d: 640x400 (+1280), 16 bits

  Mode 0x033e: 640x400 (+2560), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0347: 1400x1050 (+1400), 8 bits   <---

  Mode 0x0348: 1400x1050 (+2800), 16 bits  <----

  Config Status: cfg=new, avail=yes, need=no, active=unknown
```

----------

## darkscreamer

Vesa supports 1680x1050. It's 369 (hex) / 873 (decimal).

----------

## szczerb

Great  :Smile:  Did you by any chance stumble upon a web page with a nice table of vesa modes for modern (wide) resolutions? If so please paste the link, because it's a very common problem.

----------

